# The Lamb's wife!



## Pilgrim (Mar 2, 2008)

(J. C. Ryle, "The Gospel of Matthew" 1856)

Jesus answered, "How can the guests of the
Bridegroom mourn while He is with them?"
Matthew 9:15

Let us mark in this passage, the gracious name
by which the Lord Jesus speaks of Himself. He
calls Himself "the Bridegroom".

What the bridegroom is to the bride—the
Lord Jesus is to all who believe in Him.

He loves them with a deep and everlasting love.

He takes them into union with Himself.

He pays all their debts to God.

He supplies all their daily needs.

He sympathizes with them in all their troubles.

He bears with all their infirmities, and does
not reject them for a few weaknesses.

He regards them as part of Himself.

The glory which He has received from His
Father—they will one day share with Him.
Where He is—there shall they be.

Such are the privileges of all true Christians!

They are the Lamb's wife!

"Let us rejoice and be glad and give Him glory!
For the wedding of the Lamb has come, and His
bride has made herself ready!" Revelation 19:7


----------

